# Horrible news



## Observer (Jul 22, 2011)

Please pray for the families devasted by this horrible act.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2017709/Pictured-The-blond-Norwegian-32-arrested-holiday-island-massacre-linked-Oslo-car-bomb-blasts.html

Everyone needs to be prepared for lots of questions and attacks.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 22, 2011)

Such a terrible tragedy. I'll be praying for the families affected. I can't believe that a Mason would do such a thing.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 22, 2011)

Wonder why they chose that picture of him to put up there? The victims of this tragedy will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Benton (Jul 22, 2011)

I heard about that tragedy, but I think it's all the more sad knowing the prime suspect (suspect seems kind of like a formality in this case) is a Mason. 

And I don't think it's a coincidence at all that they chose that picture to place at the top of the article. One brother's actions can be a stain on all of us for years to come. If this is the guilty man, and he is a member of the fraternity, he clearly wasn't a brother at heart. Such a senseless attack goes against the precepts of our fraternity.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad very sad.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 23, 2011)

What a tragedy. And it occured in the city, where the Nobel peace prize is awarded.


----------



## LCWebb (Jul 23, 2011)

I just read an article on MSN, as I understood it the picture of the guy in Masonic attire may actually be a different guy with the same name that the news took from a facebook account.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I just clicked on Yahoo! and the image they have of the guy is....


----------



## Ol Kev (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is the latest from Wikipedia



> Breivik listed as one of his interests freemasonry and was himself a Freemason.[SUP][25][/SUP] He had displayed photographs of himself in Masonic regalia[SUP][26][/SUP] and was a member of St. Olaus T.D. Tre SÃ¸iler No. 8 in Oslo.[SUP][27][/SUP] *After the attacks, his lodge said they had only minimal contact with him and Grand Master of the Norwegian Order of Freemasons,  Ivar A. Skaar issued an edict immediately expelling him from the  fraternity based upon the acts he carried out and the values that appear  to have motivated them.*[SUP][28][/SUP][SUP][29][/SUP] _His manifesto called for a revolution to be led by Knights Templar._[SUP][30][/SUP]



Kinda makes you wonder if he was not trying to ignite a modern day crusade against Islam.



> "*Norwegian police are investigating Anders Behring Breivik's claim that there are "two more cells in our organisation"*


----------



## Mac (Jul 25, 2011)

Saw this in the Telegraph:


> The 32 year-old boasted that he was just one of up to 80 “solo martyr cells” recruited throughout Western Europe who were ready to follow his example of trying to overthrow governments tolerant of Islam.
> 
> He said he regarded himself as a successor to the medieval Knights Templar, and claimed to have been recruited at a meeting in London in April 2002, which was hosted by two English extremists and attended by eight people in total.


​http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-to-Norway-killer-Anders-Behring-Breivik.html

I also found this. Supposedly it's a video he put out a few hours prior to these terrible events.

Current speculation is that he consider himself some kind of modern Knight Templar.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=89a_1311444384


----------



## tbone1321 (Jul 25, 2011)

just another article about the "Knights Templar" I have a feeling he took to the name a little to seriously

http://gawker.com/5824477/was-the-n...-an-international-anti+muslim-terrorist-group


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 27, 2011)

Was he a mason? I've heard several stories including doctored pictures. 

We must get this cleared up. Face the issue if there is one. Denounce such activity. Clearly state masonry's core beliefs on man's relationship to his fellow man. Vow individually to guard our west gate much more closely. 

If this evil soul is a mason ... he is clearly "left at my *option*."


:32:


----------



## chancerobinson (Jul 27, 2011)

This from the The Norwegian Order of Freemasons, Grand Lodge of Norway:

http://www.frimurer.no/ordenen/15-a...-of-freemasons-expressing-compassion-and-care

 - I am appalled by the horrible atrocity that was committed in the  government district and at the UtÃ¸ya island, says the Sovereign Grand  Master of the Norwegian Order of Freemasons, Ivar A. Skar.
    We are filled with mourning and compassion for those who have been affected and their relatives.
 It has appeared in the media that the accused has been a member of the Norwegian Order of Freemasons.
 He has now been excluded - the exclusion immediately effective.
 The exclusion reflects that the acts he is accused of having carried  out, and the values that appear to have motivated them, are completely  incompatible with what we stand for as an Order.
 We build our activity on Christian and humanistic values and want our  members to contribute to the promotion of charity, peace and  goodness among all people.
 The police will of course get all the help and information we can give to contribute to the investigation.


----------



## Mac (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been told reliably that he was indeed a Mason, but one who barely attended. He may have attended one meeting aside from his own degree nights. In Norway, it takes something like two years to go through the degrees, so he essentially attended at most two meetings a year.

Regarding the West Gate, it is important to remember that this cold-blooded killer effectively lived dual lives. This was not a common "bad person," this was a sociopath.


----------



## CTx Mason (Jul 27, 2011)

The victims of this horrible act are in my prayers as well. As a Christian and Mason, acts of violence like this are  un-Christian, un-Masonic, unwarranted, and deplorable. Only the worst kind of human would intentionally target children like this guy did.
Our Brotherhood has quickly and voiciferously rejected this man because of this act, and the Church itself should also just as quickly and loudly reject his act from the tenets and body of Christian faith, lest it and all Christians be stained as Islam has let itself be stained by decades of similar acts of terrorism.

I would also like to note that there is a Mexican drug gang calling itself 'The Knights Templar', and we should also be just as aware of their actions as well as our rejection of their crime and violence: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/0...-cloak-horror-historian-says/?test=latestnews

~Charles, Round Rock #227


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 27, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> If this evil soul is a mason ... he is clearly "left at my option."



I agree with you there brother!


----------



## tbone1321 (Jul 28, 2011)

Some one enlighten me please was he an actual york rite mason or was he just in a blue lodge?


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 28, 2011)

tbone1321 said:


> Some one enlighten me please was he an actual york rite mason or was he just in a blue lodge?



Based on the statements made by the Sovereign Grand Master of the Norwegian Order of Freemasons, I do not believe that he was York Rite.


----------



## Mac (Jul 28, 2011)

tbone1321 said:


> Some one enlighten me please was he an actual york rite mason or was he just in a blue lodge?


My impression was that York Rite was strictly an American thing.  The Mark Lodges, under the Mark Grand Lodge, in England administer quite a few of the degrees that would full under our York Rite, for example.  

As far as whether he was a KT or similar?  I do not believe so.  Though there is now news regarding this radical KT group he belonged to.  They claim he never interacted with them.

http://news.yahoo.com/ap-exclusive-knights-templar-says-no-norway-tie-223243535.html

Edit:

Per brother Chris Hodapp, the Norwegians have a degree system similar to Sweden's, where Master Mason is not in fact the highest degree.  They have 10 degrees, and Knight Templar is one of those degrees.  This monster never made it past 3.

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/07/more-on-norway-killers-masonic-and.html


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mac said:


> My impression was that York Rite was strictly an American thing



Brother Mac, you are correct. The Scottish Rite is also an American thing.


----------



## tbone1321 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for the info I am glad this monster did not get a chance to taint any other orders but it is a shame he got into the door at all


----------



## JJones (Jul 29, 2011)

I just read this today:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout...emplar-influence-norway-gunman-161312473.html

I don't think it's anything that hasn't been mentioned yet but I felt I would share it just the same.


----------

